

Some screencasts I'd like to see - mlLK
http://jamesabbottdd.com/programmers-way/some-screencasts-id-like-to-see

======
mlLK
I am particularly interested in the last item on his wish-list: Pry on
Steroids: Interactive Ruby Development. Does anyone develop this way?

I'll admit that I am new to ruby and coming from Python I immediately fell in
love with pry and was wondering if there was anyone out there who utilizes
such a work-flow involving some sort of REPL. I have been having a hard-time
figuring out a way to do this with pry in rails.

